
Instacart tweaks tipping system after tip-baiting outcry - aspenmayer
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/5/21281910/instacart-tip-baiting-changes-congress-inquiry-exploitation-covid-19
======
aspenmayer
'Instacart is adjusting how it handles customer tips following the
announcement last week of a congressional inquiry[1][2] into the practice of
tip-baiting, in which Instacart allows customers to promise big tips for
shoppers only for those customers to later rescind the tip after the order is
dropped off.

'Instacart now says it will shorten the window a customer can alter their tip
from three days down to 24 hours. It’s also now requiring customers leave
feedback for removing tips and pledging to deactivate any customer who
“consistently and egregiously engages in this type of behavior.” The company
claims “only 0.25 percent of orders had a tip adjusted after 24 hours,” and
that, “less than 0.5 percent of orders have tips removed after delivery.”
Instacart is also expanding its in-app cash-out feature to include tips, so
shoppers can now receive the extra earned money from an order 24 hours after a
completed order.'

[1] [https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/29/21274540/instacart-tip-
ba...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/29/21274540/instacart-tip-baiting-
deceptive-shoppers-ftc-investigation-congress)

[2]
[https://www.schatz.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/Letter%20to%20In...](https://www.schatz.senate.gov/imo/media/doc/Letter%20to%20Instacart%20re%20tip%20baiting%205-28-20%20Final.pdf)

